

Show HN: DataRake – Search and download datasets - okeumeni
http://www.datarake.com

======
okeumeni
We have been indexing datasets from Data.gov. We are looking to index more
public datasets, lets us know any dataset you would like to search.

~~~
skram
This seems interesting. Are you consuming data directly through CKAN APIs or
what? I work a lot with both CKAN and Socrata APIs. I'm curious what niche
you're trying to fill: is it a one-stop-shop for open data?

PS - I'm also in the Washington, DC area.

~~~
okeumeni
We found the APIs a bit slow when dataset is large, so for now we download the
file in any format and upload it with our tool. We have another service that
sells business listing (bizrake.com), regular folks have hard time dealing
with large dataset, so we are building a service where people can search and
download specific data.

Since you are in DC lets meet for coffee.

